# snowex junk?



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a few 8 ft snow ex vmaxx spreaders. is it me or do you constantly have to run the vibrator to make the material flow to the auger?

i thought it was wet salt.. i thought it was too clumpy.. i even kept 2 tons of salt indoor for 1 week.. bone dry.. ran it.. still nothing.. comes out in small spurts..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't you have an auger?


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

BossPlow2010;1422439 said:


> Don't you have an auger?


yes i do.. i keep my auger speed 99 and my spinner at 50


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Run the vibrator, so what. We run ours all the time as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Herm Witte;1422683 said:


> Run the vibrator, so what. We run ours all the time as well.


Maybe he finds them intimidating....


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

If my auger is running, my vibrator is also...I like the sound of it running near the accounts payable office windows, so there is no question about what I just did.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Every one of mine always has the vibrator running while spreading.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

coldcoffee;1422708 said:


> If my auger is running, my vibrator is also...I like the sound of it running near the accounts payable office windows, so there is no question about what I just did.


Well said. I like your thinking!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

adamhumberview;1422448 said:


> yes i do.. i keep my auger speed 99 and my spinner at 50


Why are you running the auger @ 99???

That is to fast and really wastes material. At that speed you are not allowing the salt to fall into it and are helping it bridge unless you do run the vibrator all the time.

I run the auger at 40 max and depending on what I am salting the spinner between 50 - 60.

Michigan state did a study on salt application and found with a lower auger speed and reduced spinner speed you will get better coverage at a slower speed then you will running stuff at full circle. The auger speed running at full speed dumps to much on spinner to get a good application and if the spinner is running to fast it throws salt more to the sides and will not give a good even coverage behind the truck.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i just bought a snow ex 8000 and the flow sucks i have a 6000 and the flow is fine . do any of you guys have a 8000? did you put a 2nd vib on it? if so where?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

snowguys;1425356 said:


> i just bought a snow ex 8000 and the flow sucks i have a 6000 and the flow is fine . do any of you guys have a 8000? did you put a 2nd vib on it? if so where?


Sounds like it may be a design flaw. Is it brand new? And have you talked to the dealer about it?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

On my 8500 I run the viberator for ther first 10 seconds and then turn it off and its good till it gets down to about a 1/4 yard then I run it until all the salts gone...


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow. I have 3 8500s and we run the auger on 15 and the spinner on 30. You guys must be pouring it on.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

snowguys;1425356 said:


> i just bought a snow ex 8000 and the flow sucks i have a 6000 and the flow is fine . do any of you guys have a 8000? did you put a 2nd vib on it? if so where?


I have one and the flow does kind of suck. Thinking about another Vibrator but for now when it gets low i just push the salt down. Hoping to replace it with an 8500 this yr or next and leave it for backup.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Triple L;1425703 said:


> On my 8500 I run the viberator for ther first 10 seconds and then turn it off and its good till it gets down to about a 1/4 yard then I run it until all the salts gone...


This is about what I do when just out salting. I have found tho that when I plow with salt in hopper I have to run the vibe a lot more. Found out this weekend that when almost empty with vibe on and running close to parked cars it will set off the alarm on some. 



dieseld;1425741 said:


> Wow. I have 3 8500s and we run the auger on 15 and the
> spinner on 30. You guys must be pouring it on.


Not everyone is so cheap they want to count the pellets as they fall. 
Spinner on 30 I would think you are barely getting a 10 ft spread? 
I run the auger between 15-30 when trying to stretch the salt but that will also depend on conditions.



WilliamOak;1425885 said:


> I have one and the flow does kind of suck. Thinking about another Vibrator but for now when it gets low i just push the salt down. Hoping to replace it with an 8500 this yr or next and leave it for backup.


I wouldn't spend the money on a 2nd vibe if you are going to the 8500 next year. I would try to clean it real well and then wax it inside on a off day. Maybe even 2 coats of a good paste wax like Turtle wax hard shell. ussmileyflag


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I was thinking some used oil or fluid film might do the trick but it's not too big of a deal, still 1000x better than loading bags!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Oil and/or FF leaves a film that will collect the salt dust and make things stick more after only 1 or 2 times out. Been there. Plus it makes the inside of the hopper a mess. Try if you wish but when power washing it out after save some arm muscle for the wax.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a 8500 also and i have the same problem. What i found to work was take the baffle and rise it few inches. I cut (2) 2x4s and used them as spacers and extended the center bolt. That helped a ton. But i have to run the vib. all the time also and have the auger high around 60 to get it to come out. The salt that im running is treated and was ground up a ton as its super fine! which is what my problem is for flow i believe.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

REAPER;1425982 said:


> This is about what I do when just out salting. I have found tho that when I plow with salt in hopper I have to run the vibe a lot more. Found out this weekend that when almost empty with vibe on and running close to parked cars it will set off the alarm on some.
> 
> Not everyone is so cheap they want to count the pellets as they fall.
> Spinner on 30 I would think you are barely getting a 10 ft spread?
> ...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Snow Ex is junk! Expensive junk! Inconsistent junk! Plastic junk! Its really funny that some of you want to tell some one where to run the auger and spinner speed! All that matters is that the job gets done and every one is happy. I have a piece of junk snow ex and have had several, I have also owned doggs and snow ex has been a waste of time and money. I have given them three tries/chances and nothing but a kick in the balls............... Where do they get off thinking that their junk is worth more then stainless steal spreaders?????? Priced out a new swenson RTG spreader and its way nicer and $1000 cheaper. A company I do most of my snow work for has a bunch of them and they fail every time, all day every year; I get a boat load of work because of snow ex. Thats the only thing I can thank them for. THANK YOU SNOW EX FOR MAKING SOME GREAT STUFF! Another thing the problems I have had I did contact them and they never got back with me. Call buyers and then call snow ex you will really laugh your a$$ off. Sorry for getting fired up but there are so many better brands that actually try to make good products for a better price and oh ya the main material is not plastic and mild steel........... Any ways anyone want to buy a SP2400 with a new control, spinner motor, auger motor, and vibrator?


----------



## custom care (Dec 11, 2010)

I have 2 snoex and a salt dog. Took out the large baffle and run the auger all the way down spreads great. If anything it still spreads to much salt! Wash it out and grease it up. easy maint compared to the others, but way over priced


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Wow*

Sounds like you have really had some bad luck with snowex. I have been running their product for 7 years and run several different models with great success. No product is perfect, but SnowEx had been a great product for us.

I guess we all have hate stories about certain product lines. Kinda like clients. We all have some that think we are the worst mistake they ever made, while others say we are they best they ever found.

Hope your product keeps working for you.


----------



## papa0881 (Feb 8, 2012)

We ran about 10 of them before, nothing but junk.


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

we just recently cut up one of our snow exs.. remounted the auger protector. works great now.. i have never tried running the auger speed lower.. regardless of the fact.. we have them this year.. next will be a different story thats for sure.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

adamhumberview;1447902 said:


> we just recently cut up one of our snow exs.. remounted the auger protector. works great now.. i have never tried running the auger speed lower.. regardless of the fact.. we have them this year.. next will be a different story thats for sure.


did you raise or cut the baffle and if so how much?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Did the same thing as Adam. As for how much exactly not sure. We raised it a 2x4 length but we have it in there diagonally so like 2 inches. Works good now!


----------

